# LG BD390 Blue Ray Player



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

Just need a little advice please!

I have just bought an LG BD390 Blue Ray Player and intend to use the 7.1 Analogue Outs as my Yamaha receiver does not have HD decoding but does have 6.1 Analogue inputs.

Could someone please tell me what setting I should set in the LG BD390 to get the best sound? I am trying to get Dolby True HD or DTS HD Master Audio which the player does decode but my receiver does not. The choices are:

HDMI Option: Not being used for Audio (Yes for Video straight to TV) but do I need to set it to anything meaningful anyway regarding Audio?

SPDIF Options are: PCM Stereo, DTS re-encode or Primary Pass through. I think this is the one I need to focus on?

Any help on this would be appreciated as I have not used 7.1 outs before.

Thanks

Mark Organ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Mark, it is pretty simple really the pass through should be set to on but you will need to go into the speakers setting menu of the LG player and set all the speakers sizes xover and SPL readings, just like you would an AV amp instead your connecting into the multichannel inputs on your AVR and using the LG player to do all the decoding and bass management etc etc....


----------

